# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Tropical delight closed

## nzwasp

So I really loved this place. However the owner and chef retired. The place changed hands and now is called oriental olive fusion Malaysian food. The menu is slightly different. Definitely had lost its edge. I wont be coming back.

----------


## bulaian

It was mentioned in a few posts in the Banana Leaf on 32nd Ave thread here: http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread.p...0&pagenumber=2

----------


## nj2Type-S

have any others been to oriental olive? it's such a far drive for me, so i don't know if it's worth going to. urbanspoon reviews aren't that great...

http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/15/18730...-House-Calgary

----------


## Sorath

this place was mediocre at best, banana leaf ftw

----------


## v2kai

even banana leaf has gone downhill significantly since opening. I was one of the earliest customers to walk through their doors, when nobody knew they existed and the chicken rice was awesome. Now it's substantially sparser and just seems thrown together. Still the best Calgary has to offer that I know of. Guess that's what happens in a captive market.

if what nzwasp says is accurate I'm gonna try oriental olive at least twice before making judgment to write it off

----------


## petoria

i miss tropical delight  :Frown:  does anyone have an update on if or when a new location will be opening anytime soon?

----------


## raceman6135

*BUMP*


Just letting you guys know that Tropical Delight signs are up at the old Peking House 98 spot in the strip mall at 10091 Hidden Valley Dr NW. Not sure when they open, though.

----------


## nj2Type-S

awesome! but why NW? =/

----------


## petoria

i believe they're opening on the 12th... the picture i saw someone post on IG, also noted on the sign that it is "take out only". can anyone confirm this?

----------


## jwslam

The Peking House 98 serves really good food (it's literally just a counter in front of a kitchen so yes it will be take out only). It's a shame they're closing down; I saw the listing for the place as pretty cheap though, ~$180k? and that was at least 6 months ago.

----------


## Quizzes

Good news! Really hoping you can dine-in. Takeout Laksa won't taste the same.

----------


## BigDL

Oh damm, I need to drive by there tonight and see what is going on.

Edit:

Looks like urbanspoon is also listing that as their address now

http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/15/16794...-House-Calgary

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> *Oh damm, I need to drive by there tonight and see what is going on.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Looks like urbanspoon is also listing that as their address now
> 
> http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/15/16794...-House-Calgary*



OMFG I was totally confusing this place with Tropika and wondering why people were so excited. Now I'm damn excited because it's so close to me!!!

----------


## BananaFob

> _Originally posted by Sorath_ 
> *this place was mediocre at best, banana leaf ftw*



No way. East Side>West Side

I thought owners of Banana Leaf aren't even from SE Asia?

----------


## Manhattan

I like the feng shui of the old place haha. Won't taste the same if it's not a dump in some industrial park.

EDIT: Maybe it was takeout only before the dining area is ready.

----------


## raceman6135

> _Originally posted by Quizzes_ 
> *Good news! Really hoping you can dine-in. Takeout Laksa won't taste the same.*



I seriously doubt there will be dine-in. The square footage wouldn't allow for seating of more than 4 or 6 if any at all. Peking House only had enough room for a couple chairs so you can wait while your take-out order is prepared.

The sign out front does say "take out only", so we're unsure whether that means they won't have delivery either?  :dunno:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by raceman6135_ 
> * The sign out front does say &quot;take out only&quot;, so we're unsure whether that means they won't have delivery either? *



Sounds like a new business play for beyond members to deliver Tropica Delight.

----------


## BigDL

Takeout only, maybe you can fit a few people along a the counter that is against the windows but that is it. Rest of the place is the kitchen, no room for tables at all. But they open on Thursday.

----------


## Speed_69

Someone please post their menu on here when they open so I can order in advance for takeout  :Smilie:

----------


## jdmakkord

Man they are busy! Got here at 6:15 and the had a lineup inside. Great to see them back and busy.

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> *Man they are busy! Got here at 6:15 and the had a lineup inside. Great to see them back and busy.*



Huh I wonder if I ran into you, I got there about that time. I'll scan the menu and put it up later, only thing I wish I did was ask them to make mine spicier

----------


## jdmakkord

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> * 
> 
> Huh I wonder if I ran into you, I got there about that time. I'll scan the menu and put it up later, only thing I wish I did was ask them to make mine spicier*



Still waiting for mine. Glad I ordered a #5 spice level.

----------


## tirebob

So sad these guys closed... We used to get lunch there all the time. Black pepper beef...  :Drool:

----------


## flipstah

Fuck yeah, they're open till 9 tonight. 

Might stop by this weekend or next week.  :Drool:

----------


## Xtrema

So is this in name only or legit old owner?

I thought the last one closed because of the chef's health problem.

----------


## 403ep3

Never been, but everyone is saying its good. What does a noob get first time there? Looking at grabbing something tonight for dinner!

----------


## max_boost

Nice. Gonna give it a go.

----------


## nykz

The beef rendang is  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Fuck yeah, they're open till 9 tonight. 
> 
> Might stop by this weekend or next week. *



Then you may as well come visit me a block away :P

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> *So is this in name only or legit old owner?
> 
> I thought the last one closed because of the chef's health problem.*



Legit old owner.
Seafood laksa is as good as before but the portion seemed a bit smaller.
Sad that there's no more roti canai.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * Sad that there's no more roti canai.*



This. Scanned the menu like 10 times looking for Roti.
Wondering how the old chinese place pushed 100+ items out in that same kitchen while this menu is ~15 items. Hope it gets bigger

----------


## eglove

Can anyone scan the menu? or take a pic of it?

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> *Can anyone scan the menu? or take a pic of it?*



I'll try to remember to do that tonight, I have a shitty memory.

----------


## nj2Type-S

^i would really appreciate that, also! thanks!

----------


## jwslam

Forgot to grab a menu  :Frown: 

Surprised they don't just pack them into the bags.

----------


## jdmakkord

The menu is on their urban spoon page now.

----------


## Unknown303

Mother of GOD that's some damn good soup.

----------


## nykz

I spoke with them about the roti, and I believe the owner mentioned they will be putting roti back on the menu after a few weeks.

----------


## eglove

Here's the menu!

----------


## eglove

and front

----------


## K3RMiTdot

I should try this place out since its 2 mins away.

----------


## LongCity

I know it's the going rate for a bowl of soup now but their prices jumped significantly, no? For some reason, I remember it being around ~$8 before they closed down.

----------


## Type_S1

Tried it. It's quite pricey and the food isn't great. I thought it was very average to be honest and likely won't return.

----------


## v2kai

yup price went up, serving size went down since they moved. It's still good but likely wont be frequenting it as much now with new prices, lack of dine in and no drink included in combo

----------


## redblack

I thought it was pretty good but I wish there was a better meat to noodle ratio.

----------


## Unknown303

Is only 10 dollars.. :dunno:

----------


## bourge73

When I went to Andy's card shop next to 
it on Sunday my dear lord was it busy. 
Must be doing something right ,,,....

----------


## wildrice

> _Originally posted by Type_S1_ 
> *Tried it. It's quite pricey and the food isn't great. I thought it was very average to be honest and likely won't return.*



hardly...I mean look at a comparable meal. 

Pho - you're looking at somewhere from $8-11 and sure you're getting a bigger quantity but you're not getting the diversity of ingredients.
Ramen - $13+
Wonton Soup - probably also $8-11 and you're getting pork dumplings and noodles...

Guess the taste isn't for everyone but I don't find it expensive at all. Don't forget the price is tax included too.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by wildrice_ 
> * Don't forget the price is tax included too.*



Speaking of which, how many of you tip on Take-Out?

----------


## wildrice

i never tip unless i'm paying cash and i'm given change in denominations < a loonie. anything less than a loonie I will usually just give as tip. It's not much but better than nothing considering I don't believe takeout deserves tips. I mean you don't tip at mcdonalds do you?

----------


## Seks

Is this place closed/shut down temporarily? Been calling for a week but I'm getting "this person is unavailable at the moment".

----------


## speeed

> _Originally posted by Seks_ 
> *Is this place closed/shut down temporarily? Been calling for a week but I'm getting &quot;this person is unavailable at the moment&quot;.*



He's back up and running now. 

Went there last night and he told me he wasn't open for a week because he was moving houses.

----------


## nj2Type-S

i love this place! i wish they still made roti canai. i've tried the roti canai at both banana leaf and mamak dang, and it does not compare to tropical delight's, when they used to make it.

----------


## KLCC

Revive this thread just long enough so that it can be closed again "permanently".



Seriously, there is no replacement for their offering. Their laksa was one of the best in the city. I am sorry to see they close shop.

----------


## DonJuan

My parents been getting laksa twice a week since they heard the news.

I don't know where has any better laksa in the city.

----------


## taemo

FFFFUUUU

their roti + rendang meal was heaven. might have to go there later today and one more time next week  :Frown: 
the indian restaurant right beside it makes pretty good butter chicken too.

----------


## phreezee

:Cry:

----------


## riander5

I miss thread starter NZ wasp and his hilarious wife / MIL stories

----------


## bjstare

> I miss thread starter NZ wasp and his hilarious wife / MIL stories



Yeah, man I forgot all about him. It was always a guaranteed chuckle or two anytime I opened one of his hair-brained OPs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

He is a legit great guy. I hung out with him a few times.

----------


## taemo

Tried to get some rendang last thursday but they closed early because they ran out of inventory, fortunately was able to make a small order on friday.

Now we are planning on ordering 3-5lbs of rendang to freeze but their phone is always busy, I think today is their last day so I will need to try call them at 4pm.

----------

